# Tell me again why we're all wearing masks?



## CarolfromTX (Jun 9, 2020)

This article says that asymptomatic people are most likely NOT spreading the virus. Huh. Seems like just last week when they were telling me I could unknowingly be spreading the disease.  This is sort of similar to the directive to wipe down your groceries and wash your veggies one week, and then the next week you can just put the groceries away. When I go out, I see fewer and fewer people wearing masks. Don't get me wrong -- I'm still going to be washing my hands frequently. But as things gradually open up, I'm going to open up too. And my anxiety level has dropped dramatically.

https://www.ibtimes.com/covid-19-tr...c-individuals-not-key-pandemic-spread-2990517


----------



## gennie (Jun 9, 2020)

It is to contain *your* cough or sneeze should one occur.  Both can happen unexpectedly and a mask gives those around you peace of mind or some degree of comfort.  It is the polite thing to do at least until more is known about this virus.


----------



## gennie (Jun 9, 2020)

delete


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 9, 2020)

Wearing a mask stops people from picking their noses, spitting, smoking, and other public disgusting behaviors by adults, teenagers, and children.  Finally children can stop eating their snot.  It may keep you from catching the common cold, the flu, and perhaps the virus.

Keeps the dust out of your lungs, bugs out of your mouth, and when talking to someone, combined with social distancing, spit off your face from people who spit when they talk.  All in all, I may never go without a mask again in public.

When I think of the fact that I didn’t think I could do it, I have to laugh.  I love the masks.


----------



## win231 (Jun 9, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Wearing a mask stops people from picking their noses, spitting, smoking, and other public disgusting behaviors by adults, teenagers, and children.  Finally children can stop eating their snot.  It may keep you from catching the common cold, the flu, and perhaps the virus.
> 
> Keeps the dust out of your lungs, bugs out of your mouth, and when talking to someone, combined with social distancing, spit off your face from people who spit when they talk.  All in all, I may never go without a mask again in public.
> 
> When I think of the fact that I didn’t think I could do it, I have to laugh.  I love the masks.


I have never seen anyone picking their nose or spitting in public - at least not in the U.S.  If I saw that frequently, I'd consider moving.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> I have never seen anyone picking their nose or spitting in public - at least not in the U.S.  If I saw that frequently, I'd consider moving.


You must not be in public very often.


----------



## win231 (Jun 9, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> You must not be in public very often.


Only every day.
I dunno.  Maybe I'm spoiled.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 9, 2020)

Evidently the WHO official who stated this has walked back that claim:

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/09/...tion=click&module=Top Stories&pgtype=Homepage

It was the second story in the list but that might change as new stories get added to the collection.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 9, 2020)

We're all wearing masks because it appeared to be the safest way to avoid spreading this virus.  

Good scientists follow the data without remaining egotistically or emotionally attached to previous hypotheses and leads that eventually turn out to have been red herrings.

Rather than scorning doctors and epidemiologists for getting some of this wrong, I admire their continued pursuit of understanding this virus, and their willingness to share their findings with the rest of us.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> I have never seen anyone picking their nose or spitting in public - at least not in the U.S.  If I saw that frequently, I'd consider moving.


Public nose-picking is rare in humans over the age of 4. Spitting isn't as rare, though we see it in So Cal far less often than in areas where chewing tobacco is a common habit. 

Spitting grosses me out.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 9, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Public nose-picking is rare in humans over the age of 4. Spitting isn't as rare, though we see it in So Cal far less often than in areas where chewing tobacco is a common habit.
> 
> Spitting grosses me out.


Yes, it is so ugly.  I see someone spit ever time I got out .  Now if there were only a mask for butt crack.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 9, 2020)

*I prefer to act on the side of caution for myself and others, so I will continue to wear a mask and even gloves when I go out. It's better to be safe than sorry. *


----------



## ancientmariner (Jun 9, 2020)

Me and my 'Ostrich' neighbor were discussing this report yesterday.  She pointed out to me that the WHO is usually wrong in many cases.  I then retorted with, and do you think the FDA gets it right?  To which I pointed out the damage that we humans have suffered at some of their recommendations and drug approvals.

I'm still an advocate of the precautions that common sense tells me are good.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 9, 2020)

But here's the thing. WHO now says, after telling us for months that we could all be  Typhoid Marys, asymptomatic carriers who could spread the disease, that it's RARE that anyone who is asymptomatic could spread it. So if I don't have any symptoms, then wearing a mask is moot. The point is that the story changes, dramatically. Be interesting to see if spikes in the virus numbers correspond to the areas where there has been protesting. Or not. Is WHO lying to us AGAIN? Possibly. I just don't trust anyone anymore.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 9, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> But here's the thing. WHO now says, after telling us for months that we could all be  Typhoid Marys, asymptomatic carriers who could spread the disease, that it's RARE that anyone who is asymptomatic could spread it. So if I don't have any symptoms, then wearing a mask is moot. The point is that the story changes, dramatically. Be interesting to see if spikes in the virus numbers correspond to the areas where there has been protesting. Or not. Is WHO lying to us AGAIN? Possibly. I just don't trust anyone anymore.



Once again, the WHO official who reported that asymptomatic spreading was rare has walked back from that position.  According to the report in the NY Times scientists at other organizations objected to her statement and provided a link to another widely cited paper https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-020-0869-5 published in April that estimated that 44% of new infections were from asymptomatic people.

I agree that that was April and we're in June now, so things may have changed.  However with the walk back by the official I'll be waiting for more reports before relaxing my efforts to improve my chances of not spreading it and not getting it.

Science is often an iterative process and I myself am not bothered by statements which contradict previous statements.  It's all part of the way we gain knowledge about new things and situations.


----------



## gennie (Jun 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> I have never seen anyone picking their nose or spitting in public - at least not in the U.S.  If I saw that frequently, I'd consider moving.



Drive through tobacco country or Appalachia.  Chewing tobacco and snuff are common there.  Both require frequent spitting and many users are not discreet .


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 9, 2020)

We all need to sift through the information and do what we feel is best for our own situation.

The good news is that the region I live in has an infection of 1.4% of people tested.

The bad news is that I have no way of knowing who the 1.4% are so I'll continue to social distance and wear a mask when I leave my little apartment.


----------



## Judycat (Jun 9, 2020)

When thinking about asymptomatic spreading most of us think about normal considerate people who catch their coughs and sneezes in their elbow. However, I have witnessed too many children and adults cough and sneeze openly without blocking their aerosols at all. Ick.


----------



## win231 (Jun 9, 2020)

gennie said:


> Drive through tobacco country or Appalachia.  Chewing tobacco and snuff are common there.  Both require frequent spitting and many users are not discreet .


LOL.  Many pro baseball players must come from there.  
What about non-discreet scratching?


----------



## gennie (Jun 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> LOL.  Many pro baseball players must come from there.
> What about non-discreet scratching?


Sorry but a mask won't help there.


----------



## win231 (Jun 9, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> But here's the thing. WHO now says, after telling us for months that we could all be  Typhoid Marys, asymptomatic carriers who could spread the disease, that it's RARE that anyone who is asymptomatic could spread it. So if I don't have any symptoms, then wearing a mask is moot. The point is that the story changes, dramatically. Be interesting to see if spikes in the virus numbers correspond to the areas where there has been protesting. Or not. Is WHO lying to us AGAIN? Possibly. I just don't trust anyone anymore.


Yes, and their B.S. causes unnecessary fear & stress.  And ridiculous changes in habits & personal relationships.


----------



## win231 (Jun 9, 2020)

Judycat said:


> When thinking about asymptomatic spreading most of us think about normal considerate people who catch their coughs and sneezes in their elbow. However, I have witnessed too many children and adults cough and sneeze openly without blocking their aerosols at all. Ick.


I'm gonna stop complaining about living here in CA!!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 9, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> But here's the thing. WHO now says, after telling us for months that we could all be  Typhoid Marys, asymptomatic carriers who could spread the disease, that it's RARE that anyone who is asymptomatic could spread it. So if I don't have any symptoms, then wearing a mask is moot. The point is that the story changes, dramatically. Be interesting to see if spikes in the virus numbers correspond to the areas where there has been protesting. Or not. Is WHO lying to us AGAIN? Possibly. I just don't trust anyone anymore.


I don’t think WHO or the FDA lie as much as they just guess wrong.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> LOL.  Many pro baseball players must come from there.
> What about non-discreet scratching?


  Maybe they need a Burka?


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> I have never seen anyone picking their nose or spitting in public - at least not in the U.S.  If I saw that frequently, I'd consider moving.


I don't know where you live but I've seen others pick their noses and spit. Lots of men use smokeless tobacco, and they spit often.


----------



## win231 (Jun 9, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> I don't know where you live but I've seen others pick their noses and spit. Lots of men use smokeless tobacco, and they spit often.


I'm in CA.  I guess I'm fortunate to be shielded from such disgusting things.  I've never seen anyone spit in public, but sometimes when I watch baseball, I'll see that round outline in a pitcher's back pocket.  I assume that's a can of tobacco.  The tar must really enhance breath & I'll bet the guy's wife just can't wait to kiss him.   Ahhh......that mouth-watering taste of an old ashtray.........


----------



## katlupe (Jun 9, 2020)

I am wearing a mask because I have to if I want to go in a store or other business. It has saved me a lot of money since I go in a store and follow my list and get back out as soon as possible so I can breathe again. No browsing around the store.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 9, 2020)

Seems like I come across many more men than women complaining about wearing masks. See many more adult men charging into stores bare faced than women. Even as women when we wear them we need to give up or change our make up so it doesn’t smear etc. Does it damage their sense of masculinity I wonder. And tho I like certain men’s  sports teams,  
they gross me out with all that spitting (when they’re not busy adjusting themselves) (even tho they aren’t supposed to “chaw ‘backy” any more.)
Do you ever see a female athlete spit? Almost never.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 9, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> Seems like I come across many more men than women complaining about wearing masks. See many more adult men charging into stores bare faced than women. Even as women when we wear them we need to give up or change our make up so it doesn’t smear etc. Does it damage their sense of masculinity I wonder. And tho I like certain men’s  sports teams,
> they gross me out with all that spitting (when they’re not busy adjusting themselves) (even tho they aren’t supposed to “chaw ‘backy” any more.)
> Do you ever see a female athlete spit? Almost never.



I have to agree. I have seen men spit my whole life. Can't say for sure that any women do it or not. I have never seen a women do it that I can recall. Our stores will not let  you in without a mask so they have no choice.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 9, 2020)

Ewwww.   I see people cough or sneeze without covering it but adults picking their noses???  And spitting ...not too much, thank God.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 9, 2020)

The only people I've seen in the last couple of weeks wearing masks were a grocery store delivery guy taking an order to a neighbor and a cashier in a convenience store.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 9, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I am wearing a mask because I have to if I want to go in a store or other business. It has saved me a lot of money since I go in a store and follow my list and get back out as soon as possible so I can breathe again. No browsing around the store.


Hahaha, I think you're right!


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm not a fan of masks and never have. That said, I have a question for anyone these days that say they're wearing a mask to protect others from their sneeze or cough. Did you also wear a mask anytime you were suffering from a flu like or cold like symptom in the past? If not, why not? Seems like that would have been a good way to prevent others from catching anything from you. 
Anyway, another peeve is the fact that few people know, or take the time to learn the proper procedure for a mask. (never mind that most masks do not offer real protection). Have you ever been to a hospital and watched the doctor making rounds in a virus ward? If so, you would know that everytime he or she leaves one patient, they will change out that mask for a fresh one before seeing the next patient. How many of you change your mask after every interaction with people and how many store people do you see change that mask after every customer?


----------



## win231 (Jun 9, 2020)

katlupe said:


> I have to agree. I have seen men spit my whole life. Can't say for sure that any women do it or not. I have never seen a women do it that I can recall. Our stores will not let  you in without a mask so they have no choice.


If you've seen men spit your whole life, there must be a lot of slobs around you.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 9, 2020)

Heck, even Jerry Steinfeld picked his nose while driving. I did not pick.....
Wife and I will both continue to wear mask because of age and health conditions. I hate them because they are so hot here in Florida, but feel the need to do it. Not hugging and shaking hands is the toughest for me. I do miss it.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 9, 2020)

The Washington Post has the best article I've read about the WHO announcement and resulting walk back.  https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/06/09/asymptomatic-coronavirus-spread-who/

It appears that the representative was saying that people tracing infections have rarely found an asymptomatic person responsible for infections.

It also goes on to say that the asymptomatic designation was most likely being used in the strictest sense.  They have other designations for people who infect others while not exhibiting symptoms.  Some are pre-symptomatic because they haven't started to have symptoms when they infected someone but later showed symptoms.  Others either have or eventually get symptoms which are not the main symptoms.  Some of those people might only experience diarrhea and nothing else, but are not considered asymptomatic.

Like many other things in this world the situation is far from black and white and when people who use different definitions for the terms they're using communicate they're often miscommunicating.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 9, 2020)

So why did he walk it back? Did somebody get to him? Did he just make a mistake? Does he have an agenda? Why say it in the first place, then walk it back almost immediately? Something here stinks.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 9, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> So why did he walk it back? Did somebody get to him? Did he just make a mistake? Does he have an agenda? Why say it in the first place, then walk it back almost immediately? Something here stinks.



She not he.

Evidently she was answering a question from someone regarding contact tracing back to asymptomatic people.  She answered it correctly that contact tracking back to asymptomatic people is very rare.

What she failed to do was say that the rare contact tracing back to asymptomatic people wouldn't include people who did not have symptoms at the time because they were either pre-symptomatic or symptomatic in non-standard ways.

The people who got back to her were saying that her communication didn't accurately reflect what we currently know.

Bottom line it is a large number of scientists working on Covid-19 still consider it very possible to be infected by someone who is not showing symptoms.  I side with the large number of scientists myself, but feel free to do what works for you.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 9, 2020)

C’mon guys! Get yourself a nice white mask & some sort of rumpled green scrubs With nitrile gloves sticking out of the pocket & a little white hat & the girls might think you’re some Rich Doctor! Ben Casey or Dr Kildare!


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 9, 2020)

Just so you know:

Current studies indicate "asymptomatic" people are *less *infectious than, but *are infectious for a shorter period,* compared to those with textbook COVID symptoms.

On average asymptomatic infected people are infectious for *8 days,* compared to average for people who show symptoms of *19 days. *

Stick in a couple of excursions to a crowded bar, a church service, or maybe having to go back to work at a supermarket check-out stand or DMV clerk job - and one could interface with an awful lot of people in 8 days........


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> I'm in CA.  I guess I'm fortunate to be shielded from such disgusting things.  I've never seen anyone spit in public, but sometimes when I watch baseball, I'll see that round outline in a pitcher's back pocket.  I assume that's a can of tobacco.  The tar must really enhance breath & I'll bet the guy's wife just can't wait to kiss him.


Yeah, those homeless taking a crap on the city sidewalks is never disgusting.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 9, 2020)

Even when we speak, we are often spewing droplets which could be picked up.  So, masks in public places are safety measures.  I don't wear one out doors at all and breathe in nice fresh air all the time.  I do keep a distance from anyone approaching even though I've recovered from COVID-19.  Taking no chances.  I am used to masks anyhow having been an OR nurse for years.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 9, 2020)

Lethe200 said:


> Just so you know:
> 
> Current studies indicate "asymptomatic" people are *less *infectious than, but *are infectious for a shorter period,* compared to those with textbook COVID symptoms.
> 
> ...


The more people who become infected, the population as a whole is building up its immune system and are able to deal with the virus than for those who were infected when it first hit.  Some folks now are not even reporting being ill as they think they have a "bug" or a bad cold.  Well yeah, they are bugs too, but they've been able to handle it.  Fewer dying and more are recovering faster.


----------



## win231 (Jun 9, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Yeah, those homeless taking a crap on the city sidewalks is never disgusting.


I saw that once in my 67 years.  And that was 30 years ago.
Maybe it's more common downtown.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 9, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Evidently the WHO official who stated this has walked back that claim:
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/09/world/coronavirus-updates.html?action=click&module=Top Stories&pgtype=Homepage
> 
> It was the second story in the list but that might change as new stories get added to the collection.


The hyperlink isn't working for me.  That may be because I haven't subscribed and I tap into too many freebies.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 9, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> The hyperlink isn't working for me.  That may be because I haven't subscribed and I tap into too many freebies.



The Washington Post article was better than the NY Times one.  Try this one:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/06/09/asymptomatic-coronavirus-spread-who/


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 9, 2020)

Now Tonto, you know the reason for my mask.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> If you've seen men spit your whole life, there must be a lot of slobs around you.


Win, you're cracking me up here to tears with your comments


----------



## grahamg (Jun 9, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Once again, the WHO official who reported that asymptomatic spreading was rare has walked back from that position.  According to the report in the NY Times scientists at other organizations objected to her statement and provided a link to another widely cited paper https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-020-0869-5 published in April that estimated that 44% of new infections were from asymptomatic people.
> 
> I agree that that was April and we're in June now, so things may have changed.  However with the walk back by the official I'll be waiting for more reports before relaxing my efforts to improve my chances of not spreading it and not getting it.
> 
> Science is often an iterative process and I myself am not bothered by statements which contradict previous statements.  It's all part of the way we gain knowledge about new things and situations.


Don't you think though that one day, unless an effective vaccine is found soonish, you'll be infected whatever you do to avoid it, given the world cannot stay in lockdown or socially distanced forever? My guess is the virus will find its way around whatever measures are put in place, and even countries now said to be free, like NZ, will find that status hard to keep, and it will be a bigger burden trying in a orld where the virus cant be stopped completely, than if "herd immunity" were being formed, as here in the uk and in the USA.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2020)

Judycat said:


> When thinking about asymptomatic spreading most of us think about normal considerate people who catch their coughs and sneezes in their elbow. However, I have witnessed too many children and adults cough and sneeze openly without blocking their aerosols at all. Ick.


Before masks were being worn, I, too, witnessed people coughing very hard without blocking it and way back in March a man lunged at me he coughed so hard--and right into my face.  A few days later I had body aches for about a week.  I don't know what the heck that was but I wasn't tested for anything.  I had also gotten the flue shot last Nov.  It scared me though when he coughed in my face...my reaction was "oh damn!"


----------



## grahamg (Jun 9, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I don’t think WHO or the FDA lie as much as they just guess wrong.


I don't think they lie at all, especially when the UK representative on the WHO says learning to live with this virus is the only option we have, as it cannot be stopped ultimately, (countries like Sweden would not have followed the policies they have, avoiding lockdowns, if they thought otherwise).
I accept scientists can be wrong, and of course there will always be disagreements between them.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 10, 2020)

asp3 said:


> The Washington Post article was better than the NY Times one.  Try this one:
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/06/09/asymptomatic-coronavirus-spread-who/


Thanks! From this link:  " It was not the “intent of WHO to say there is a new or different policy,” added Mike Ryan, head of emergency programs for WHO. “There is still too much unknown about this virus and still too much unknown about its transmission dynamics.”


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 10, 2020)

grahamg said:


> I don't think they lie at all, especially when the UK representative on the WHO says learning to live with this virus is the only option we have, as it cannot be stopped ultimately, (countries like Sweden would not have followed the policies they have, avoiding lockdowns, if they thought otherwise).
> I accept scientists can be wrong, and of course there will always be disagreements between them.


The problem is at my age, with my medical problems, I have no chance to “to live with it”.  Based on that, and the fact that I refuse to become a hermit, I’ve decided to go through my dvd collection, which is extensive, and start giving them to the children and grandchild.

I love movies, been buying dvds for thirty years.  Time to let them go, as I really can’t take them with me.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 10, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I'm not a fan of masks and never have. That said, I have a question for anyone these days that say they're wearing a mask to protect others from their sneeze or cough. Did you also wear a mask anytime you were suffering from a flu like or cold like symptom in the past? If not, why not? Seems like that would have been a good way to prevent others from catching anything from you.
> Anyway, another peeve is the fact that few people know, or take the time to learn the proper procedure for a mask. (never mind that most masks do not offer real protection). Have you ever been to a hospital and watched the doctor making rounds in a virus ward? If so, you would know that everytime he or she leaves one patient, they will change out that mask for a fresh one before seeing the next patient. How many of you change your mask after every interaction with people and how many store people do you see change that mask after every customer?


Now that access to masks has improved  I change them every time, but they are expensive.  Our clinics have always required you wear a mask if you have a cold, the flu, a temp., etc.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I'm not a fan of masks and never have. That said, I have a question for anyone these days that say they're wearing a mask to protect others from their sneeze or cough. Did you also wear a mask anytime you were suffering from a flu like or cold like symptom in the past? If not, why not? Seems like that would have been a good way to prevent others from catching anything from you.
> Anyway, another peeve is the fact that few people know, or take the time to learn the proper procedure for a mask. (never mind that most masks do not offer real protection). Have you ever been to a hospital and watched the doctor making rounds in a virus ward? If so, you would know that everytime he or she leaves one patient, they will change out that mask for a fresh one before seeing the next patient. How many of you change your mask after every interaction with people and how many store people do you see change that mask after every customer?


If you are not doing direct care with a patient in a clinic or hospital type setting you are not bound by any policy to change your mask after everyone you encounter. You are wearing it to avoid spreading your germs to those around you. The problem lies with proper usage of the mask itself. If you're gonna wear it improperly or paw at it and not wash your hands then you have a problem. Do you go out in public and change your mask every time you walk past someone? That would be unrealistic.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> This article says that asymptomatic people are most likely NOT spreading the virus. Huh. Seems like just last week when they were telling me I could unknowingly be spreading the disease.  This is sort of similar to the directive to wipe down your groceries and wash your veggies one week, and then the next week you can just put the groceries away. When I go out, I see fewer and fewer people wearing masks. Don't get me wrong -- I'm still going to be washing my hands frequently. But as things gradually open up, I'm going to open up too. And my anxiety level has dropped dramatically.
> 
> https://www.ibtimes.com/covid-19-tr...c-individuals-not-key-pandemic-spread-2990517




Reading more articles lately that wearing Face Masks is  a  bad thing!  

... *Face Masks Pose Serious Risks To The Healthy*

https://technocracy.news/blaylock-face-masks-pose-serious-risks-to-the-healthy/


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 10, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> If you are not doing direct care with a patient in a clinic or hospital type setting you are not bound by any policy to change your mask after everyone you encounter. You are wearing it to avoid spreading your germs to those around you. The problem lies with proper usage of the mask itself. If you're gonna wear it improperly or paw at it and not wash your hands then you have a problem. Do you go out in public and change your mask every time you walk past someone? That would be unrealistic.


No, I change mind one a shopping trip, so I might go to several stores and when I get home the mask goes into the trash


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 10, 2020)

Faucidweeb is back on the news, attempting to stoke the panic embers back into a raging fire, again. I strongly dislike this guy, who makes scary predictions, and then dials them back as the evidence shows how off the mark he usually is. He needs to go away, for good!


----------



## Judycat (Jun 10, 2020)

St. Dr. Fauci? How dare you.


----------



## win231 (Jun 10, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Faucidweeb is back on the news, attempting to stoke the panic embers back into a raging fire, again. I strongly dislike this guy, who makes scary predictions, and then dials them back as the evidence shows how off the mark he usually is. He needs to go away, for good!


He's one of those "Gloom & Doom" doctors.  He thinks it makes him appear more knowledgeable.  Him & Dr. Oz would make a perfect couple.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 10, 2020)

One piece of advice I can offer is to not have a menthol cough drop when wearing a mask in a place that you cannot take it off.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 10, 2020)

win231 said:


> He's one of those "Gloom & Doom" doctors.  He thinks it makes him appear more knowledgeable.  Him & Dr. Oz would make a perfect couple.


No one is being forced, in the USA, to wear a mask.  If you don’t want to, don’t.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 10, 2020)

Here's another article from one of my favorite science related sites, sciencenews.org.

https://www.sciencenews.org/article/coronavirus-covid-19-who-asymptomatic-cases-spread

There are places here in the US where you must wear a mask to enter certain places, so in some places one is forced to either wear a mask or to choose not to enter a place that requires them.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 10, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Here's another article from one of my favorite science related sites, sciencenews.org.
> 
> https://www.sciencenews.org/article/coronavirus-covid-19-who-asymptomatic-cases-spread
> 
> There are places here in the US where you must wear a mask to enter certain places, so in some places one is forced to either wear a mask or to choose not to enter a place that requires them.


All over Austin.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 10, 2020)

One more thing that has cropped up is that most people are unaware that wearing a mask for extended periods of time increase's the risk of them getting a bacterial infection.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 10, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Here's another article from one of my favorite science related sites, sciencenews.org.
> 
> https://www.sciencenews.org/article/coronavirus-covid-19-who-asymptomatic-cases-spread
> 
> There are places here in the US where you must wear a mask to enter certain places, so in some places one is forced to either wear a mask or to choose not to enter a place that requires them.


Yes, I understand, same here, but it is a choice you make, you can choose not to enter.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 10, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> One more thing that has cropped up is that most people are unaware that wearing a mask for extended periods of time increase's the risk of them getting a bacterial infection.


From?  Not washing the mask often enough or not replacing them often enough?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 10, 2020)

It's like "rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic" - It's a useless exercise, but it makes you look as if you're doing something.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 10, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> It's like "rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic" - It's a useless exercise, but it makes you look as if you're doing something.


Wait, you rearranged the deck chairs on the Titanic?  Cool, , actually almost frozen


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 10, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Here's another article from one of my favorite science related sites, sciencenews.org.
> 
> https://www.sciencenews.org/article/coronavirus-covid-19-who-asymptomatic-cases-spread
> 
> There are places here in the US where you must wear a mask to enter certain places, so in some places one is forced to either wear a mask or to choose not to enter a place that requires them.


From the above site:  "
Studies have shown that people can be contagious before they develop COVID-19 symptoms such as a fever, loss of smell or taste, or a cough (_SN: 3/13/20_). But it’s still unclear at what point infected people are most likely to transmit the virus to someone else, or for how long. One study estimated that more than 40 percent of cases were transmitted in the days before symptoms appeared (_SN: 4/15/20_). 

There’s no debate among scientists that people are contagious for a couple of days before symptoms start, says Marm Kilpatrick, an infectious diseases researcher at the University of California, Santa Cruz. “No one doubts that,” he says.

What’s less clear is _how_ contagious asymptomatic cases are."

The only point that I wish to make is that this pandemic is not over and any one of us may still contract it and spread it unknowingly - I choose to err on the side of caution.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jun 10, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> No, I change mind one a shopping trip, so I might go to several stores and when I get home the mask goes into the trash


Why don't you wash em' a few times then ditch them?


----------



## win231 (Jun 10, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> No one is being forced, in the USA, to wear a mask.  If you don’t want to, don’t.


Depends where you live.  Here, in Los Angeles, we can't walk into any store without wearing a mask.  They now require masks outside, too but they're not enforcing it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 10, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Why don't you wash em' a few times then ditch them?


They are paper, I wipe them off with a wipe between stores though


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 10, 2020)

win231 said:


> Depends where you live.  Here, in Los Angeles, we can't walk into any store without wearing a mask.  They now require masks outside, too but they're not enforcing it.


Exactly, its like the no shirt, no shoes, no service signs that stores have enforced for decades.  It’s a choice, just not a choice that people like.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 10, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> From?  Not washing the mask often enough or not replacing them often enough?



Apparently from what I could glean from different articles, wearing it for prolonged periods of time was instead of exhaling  your own bacteria, it was tapping it and allowing it to enter your airway and thereby infecting your own airway. Here's one snippet I found.

The bacterial count on the surface of surgical masks increased with extended wearing times; significant difference was found between the 4- to 6-hour and 0-hour to 2-hour groups, with the bacterial counts showing a significant increase  in the 2-hours group.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 10, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Apparently from what I could glean from different articles, wearing it for prolonged periods of time was instead of exhaling  your own bacteria, it was tapping it and allowing it to enter your airway and thereby infecting your own airway. Here's one snippet I found.
> 
> The bacterial count on the surface of surgical masks increased with extended wearing times; significant difference was found between the 4- to 6-hour and 0-hour to 2-hour groups, with the bacterial counts showing a significant increase  in the 2-hours group.


Thanks


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2020)

The problem with the question about whether face masks are bad for "the healthy" is that we don't know who "the healthy" are!  Since the disease apparently is spread by lots of people with no symptoms (but who still have the disease), anyone in that category walking around without a face mask is probably spreading the disease to umpteen other people.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 10, 2020)

To all that refuse to wear masks take a look at the new numbers for new cases. Those new cases fill hospital beds so other people requiring hospital beds are refused treatment. I would like to have a colonoscopy but cannot get in our hospitals because new cases are rising weekly where I live.


----------



## win231 (Jun 10, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> To all that refuse to wear masks take a look at the new numbers for new cases. Those new cases fill hospital beds so other people requiring hospital beds are refused treatment. I would like to have a colonoscopy but cannot get in our hospitals because new cases are rising weekly where I live.


Yes.  The only reason you're not getting your colonoscopy is because people refuse to wear masks.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 11, 2020)

win231 said:


> Yes.  The only reason you're not getting your colonoscopy is because people refuse to wear masks.


We can get colonoscopies here, but I refuse to get one.  Never again!  . The cases are rising in our state and the deaths as people pretend things are back to normal and go out, for the most part, without masks.  We are at 12,066 and 121 deaths.

This not include our American Indian population who live on the reservations.  Since they are on federal land, technically, they are not included in our totals.  But they have been hard hit by the virus.


----------



## gennie (Jun 11, 2020)

Sunny said:


> The problem with the question about whether face masks are bad for "the healthy" is that we don't know who "the healthy" are!  Since the disease apparently is spread by lots of people with no symptoms (but who still have the disease), anyone in that category walking around without a face mask is probably spreading the disease to umpteen other people.



Correct.  The wearing of the mask is *not* to protect the wearer.  It is to protect others in the event the wearer is asymptomatic IOW has the disease and is contagious but is unaware of it and shows no symptoms.   The mask is an attempt to keep people's own germs from spreading.

Until more facts are nailed down about this virus, anyone *not* wearing a mask when around others is showing blatant disregard for the safety of all.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 11, 2020)

Another good article about the incidence of asymptomatic COVID infections with some analysis based on carefully tested contained populations.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...symptomatic-covid-19-carriers-are-infectious/


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 13, 2020)

win231 said:


> Yes.  The only reason you're not getting your colonoscopy is because people refuse to wear masks.


Brilliant response.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 13, 2020)

Can anyone come up with a better reason for the recent spikes in new cases other than lack of social distancing and lack of masks since Memorial Day, the reopening of businesses and mass protests by only a portion of the people earing masks? "_It's not nice to fool Mother Nature._"


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 13, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Once again, the WHO official who reported that asymptomatic spreading was rare has walked back from that position.  According to the report in the NY Times scientists at other organizations objected to her statement and provided a link to another widely cited paper https://www.nature.com/articles/s41591-020-0869-5 published in April that estimated that 44% of new infections were from asymptomatic people.
> 
> I agree that that was April and we're in June now, so things may have changed.  However with the walk back by the official I'll be waiting for more reports before relaxing my efforts to improve my chances of not spreading it and not getting it.
> 
> Science is often an iterative process and I myself am not bothered by statements which contradict previous statements.  It's all part of the way we gain knowledge about new things and situations.


What?  I can’t even pronounce iterative for Alexa to find out what it’s definition is.  God Lord, man, speak English.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 13, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> What?  I can’t even pronounce iterative for Alexa to find out what it’s definition is.  God Lord, man, speak English.


Dictionaries (on line and paper) are our friends.


----------



## asp3 (Jun 13, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> What?  I can’t even pronounce iterative for Alexa to find out what it’s definition is.  God Lord, man, speak English.



Sorry, I'm one of those mask wearing, coastal elites.  The term was part of my schooling and work since I am a computer person.

The definitions I found online seem a bit focused on mathematical processes.  However it means working with the information previously found (through computation in a mathematical process, but through the results of experimentation or investigation in a scientific process) and continuing to come up with closer approximations for a solution or result.

So to me it means that science is the process of learning new things and taking what we've learned to better be able to describe or define something or to more completely describe something.

For me when talking about Covid-19 we have to take what we know about viruses in general and the Covid-19 specifically to determine what we feel is a prudent response for ourselves and where we have a say for society in general, locally, state wide and nationally.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 13, 2020)

asp3 said:


> Sorry, I'm one of those mask wearing, coastal elites.  The term was part of my schooling and work since I am a computer person.
> 
> The definitions I found online seem a bit focused on mathematical processes.  However it means working with the information previously found (through computation in a mathematical process, but through the results of experimentation or investigation in a scientific process) and continuing to come up with closer approximations for a solution or result.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2020)

> Sorry, I'm one of those mask wearing, coastal elites.



asp,


----------

